# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  WinRAR 4.65 - chương trinh nén & giải nén dữ liệu.

## CNC PRO

WinRAR 4.65 - chương trình nén & giải nén dữ liệu

- Nguồn gốc: rarlab.com
- Bản quyền: Chương trình này tìm được từ rất lâu.. nên không nhớ rỏ là đã tìm thấy ở đâu & có bản quyền hay không. Chỉ biết là dùng rất ổn định và không có bất kỳ đòi hỏi nào khác. Có 02 khã năng đó là bản giới thiệu & cho dùng miễn phí của RARLab hoặc của một nhóm nào đó đã xử lý lại.

----------

